# EDC Possible Problem



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Hope someone can help me with a possible problem with my E38...

It is fitted with S\EDC and rear self levelling suspension. About a month ago I started driving the car every day since my girlfriend started using my dailer driver, the 525I. Now, over this period, I swear that the suspsension seems to be getting stiffer! It feels like the car does not smooth out the road bumps as well as it used to 
I dont get any errors on the dash and nothing from Carsoft. I can still engage the Sport option and get a very firm ride where the car does not lean at all in the corners...

It just feels like the normal or automatic mode seems to be gearing itself towards the stiffer side. Does the control unit in this car somehow adapt to the driver or is this the first sign of the system failing?

Thanks so much
Rawdon


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

It attempts to adjust in several ways to your style of driving. Shift points, stiffness in turns, it attempts to optimize and remember your style. Failure is failure in these units, I have seen them stick on one side or the other but not gradually. How is the levelling working?


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for the reply mandrews1119

I understand that the EDC always adapts to your driving style while the car is moving, but does it store these adaptations like the engine and gearbox does...or does it just adapt while I am driving? If it is the former, and it has memorized something, how would I go about re-setting it?

The self levelling works like a bomb. I had 3 people in the back the other day and I could not see any sign that the rear was sagging under the load at all...

I dont get any errors as previously mentioned and I can still swtich between normal and S mode with the switch...

Cheers
Rawdon


----------

